# Big Ipw2200 problem :(

## Snoozz

I just started with gentoo (for about a week). But I can't get ipw2200 to function properly, and it's driving me BESERK :s.

I've read every howto, but that didn't help  :Sad: .

Im using firmware version 2.4 and ipw2200 version 1.08

This is the dmesg output

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.8
> 
> ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation
> ...

 

I'm suspecting the firmware that isn't compatible with gentoo :s (I'm using the latest kernel + gentoo-sources).

With the live cd the network DOES work (bu there he uses version 1.01 of ipw!!!)

Please help me out because I'm going nuts  :Sad: 

grtz

----------

## cyberjun

Hi,

        from your dmesg output

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On 

 

That means some hardware switch that controls wireless is off. Sometimes it is the combination of Fn+F3 etc. check your laptop manual for the exact location of that switch. Once you switch it on, your wireless connection should start working.

cheers,

--cyberjun

----------

## Snoozz

I also get this problem when the kill switch is off, so that isn't the problem  :Smile: .

But thnx for the help

----------

## kingcrunch

Hi there,

i experience the same problem. throughout ipw2200-1.0.8 to 1.0.12 (couldn´t try 1.0.13, but changelog says its only a version bump, so i guess, no improvement anyways) and ieee80211-1.1.6 and 1.1.9.

my kernel is gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1

Can set up the connection w/o any problems, scanning works fine.

Up to 5 minutes or so, whilst doing a  ping www.google.de to check if conn. is still working.

After 5 min. pings stall, "Network unreachable".

iwlist eth1 scanning

says

eth1 No scan results

dmesg puts out sth. like the command sent to the card timed out.

modprobe -r ipw2200

modprobe ipw2200

works, but kernel can´t register the device.

it times out after 5 attempts and disables the card.

other modules (f.e. sky2 for yukon2 gbit card) work flawlessly.

i get the "firmware error" with version 1.1.8 of ipw2200, above no such problems. (at least, dmesg doesn´t show such problems).

as i´ve read, there´s already a bug open for that, but i would like you, to tell me, if older versions might work, cos.

i can´t test it atm (laptop at home&me someplace else for whole week)...

help appreciated!

thank you  :Smile: 

alex

----------

